# Garrett Ski Video



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah yeah, proud Daddy.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Awwww.

But, sorry, it's a tossup who's cuter: Garrett or the Welsh Corgi puppy.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

He's adorable, Kuan! Now, proud papa, go pick up the buttons you popped.  

The puppy is too, Suzanne. My SIL's brother breeds them.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I Love It!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Adding another... 






Gawd he's the cutest! I know, I'm biased.

Hmm... the Welsh Corgi video has close to 2.5 million views, but the comments stink.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow Kuan! Your little fella is doing great! what a cutie patootie!

Wish we had some snow here in NY.

The corgi is a little doll too.
We always called those dogs "Low Riders"


----------

